# My equine artwork



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

OMG....They are BEAUTIFUL ! :shock:


----------



## HorseArtist (Apr 22, 2008)

Thank you.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Wow, those are soo nice, great work.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

OMG...I'm speechless! I don't know what to say! Amazing!


----------



## Bitless (Jan 11, 2008)

Awsom stuff  

What medium do you use? It looks like colour pencil?
Im guessing the black ones are charcoal? 

Great work tho.


----------



## HorseArtist (Apr 22, 2008)

Thanks everyone.
The first and third one were drawn in coloured pencils, second and fifth in charcoal and the third one in pastels. Pastel and charcoal are the most popular media as far as commissions are concerned.


----------



## HoovesOfThunder (Apr 25, 2008)

ah i love the coloured ones 
i did my first coloured horse drawing yesterday >.< 
kinda sucks -.- 
but ah well practice makes perfect!


----------



## Merete (Apr 10, 2008)

You are VERY good! They are exceptional. Have you done any Gypsy Vanners or Cremellos? Do you do portraits from photos?


----------



## HorseArtist (Apr 22, 2008)

Thank you!  
I'd love to do a Gypsy Vanner sometime - they are so beautiful. I have done a Cremello - quite a while ago actually... here's a scan:










I am a portrait artist and take commissions so most of my artwork is drawn from photos. Thanks for looking!


----------



## Merete (Apr 10, 2008)

Wow, it looks exactly like my "Smilla"  How much do you charge for a portrait?


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Wow that one is very nice!


----------



## southafrica1001 (Mar 24, 2008)

one word.... AMAZING. they are excellent


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

STUNNING, what a talent, I'm jealous. Now I can't assume I could send you a picture of my mare could I? :wink:


----------



## ILuv2ride (Apr 29, 2008)

That is awsome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That is better than can do! lol ( i not that good )


----------



## amightytarzan5 (Mar 20, 2008)

the first one of the bay looks like my horse, except mine has a snip!


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Wow! You really know how portray horses .


----------

